
Why Musicians Make Us Weep And Computers Don't - rplevy
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708200645.htm
======
herorev
Title is inaccurate; the article doesn't say anything about why, which is what
I was interested in. And it's exaggerated anyway. The title should be more
like, "Musicians Make Us Weep More Than Computers". The article didn't really
say anything that isn't already known.

------
bouncingsoul
The accuracy of the conclusion depends on _how_ the computers played the
sonatas. I would hope they were programmed to play with variance and
imperfections, otherwise it’s more like comparing beginning musicians’ rote
performances to professionals’ emotive ones.

------
helveticaman
Computers make me tear my hair out.

